# Quivering Stomach?



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Does anyone's stomach just quiver; just the slightest little tremble? Mine has been doing that a lot lately. Could it be related to IBS?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

24/7


----------



## Katie (Sep 30, 1999)

Sounds like one of those nervous tics we get in our eyelids sometimes







I'm used to my gut making noise enough to hear across the street. Whereabouts is it actually quivering; upper, lower?


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

eric,Are you serious?? Mine doesn't do it all the time, but it does it intermittenly a lot lately. You are always so knowledgeable and you find such good sources of info. What can it be?? Is it nerves? Is it the colon? Is there something wrong with my stomach? Mine usually quivers on the right side (just the slightest of motion with no pain). My IBS pain is usually on the left. I have noticed that I'm experiencing a lot of D lately, which is unusual for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Patty, I am sorry about that, my guts are always, moving shaking,twiching,spasming, it was right when I posted that and it has been kindof that way for most of the day today,although it isn't all the time. The thing is its hard to tell the stomach from the intestines somewhat,the stomach is actually pretty high up there, but I believe it is the spasming occuring,some normal some not so normal,you are lucky it doesn't cause to much pain. I wouldn't worry to much about it, this has been said before but its good to eat a bunch of small meals a day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 1999)

Mine used to tremble (lower front abdomen) from time to time. Also, I used to get a twitch on my right side, just below my ribs, if I slept on my right side. Lastly, and most strange, once on my left side, got a "twist" that sort of felt like someone reached their hand into my abdomen, grabbed my colon, and gently twisted it. No pain, just a strange feeling. This IBS is a weird thing.Skeeter


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

How do you know your guts are moving?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I can hear and feel them Flux. Somehow all of a sudden I feel I am gonna be pounce on by ya








! I don't know,other than when it spasms I can actually feel it tighten up on my left side,it has pulled me physically in that direction,mostly unless its an attack they just feel like the are flopping around inside of me, and it makes some noise. It seems like my right side is find I rarely have pain there,and can't feel as much on that side.I am interested why you said that of course?When it really goes off it feels like I am being stabbed with a knife or I am being twisted completely around, or cut in half, the pain is through the roof. I have broken both my arms and the pain from that isn't even close.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Sometimes, the actual meaning of what people say is hard to interpret or what they believe is happening is a misperception. You of course know that some people believe very strongly that their transit time is unrealistically too fast.Can you describe the feeling in more detail? Can you see it move?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Flux, To describe it in somewhat more detail the feeling is like say "I am a washing machine the frame is sturdy, but the insides are moving around." I notice my lower abdomen is flat below the belt line, but my stomach is bloated out, I have seen the muscle rippling, but those are external muscles,so the only time I saw them physically move was under the scope. However, this is one of the hardest things to describe to a doctor,because it all verys so much, individually and person to person.The doctors alway asks me to describe the pain.What pain, there is so many of them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 1999)

To answer Patty's original question, yes. ant I believe it is IBS related. I can usually take anti-spasm med and get relief, if I catch it quickly enough. It is a wierd feeling--like a fluttering; no pain, just discomfort.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Is what you are describing Eric the same as what justme_7143 has described? So you have seen the external muscles of your abdomen ripple. Does that correlate to your insides moving? It is not abnormal for the gut to move when viewed from inside the scope, so that doesnï¿½t necessarily mean much.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry, I got carried away from the original post. Yes, I have felt something like what was decribe before, it doesn't happen as often, as the other feelings though.I don't really have a point other than it is so hard to describe individual feelings concerning this area.My stomach was "churning" all day today so I was in a mood. Forgive me


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 1999)

I GET THAT FLUTTERING EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE ALSO. IT SORT OF FEELS LIKE A COUPLE OF FINGERS INSIDE MY ABDOMEN THUMPING MY INSIDES RAPIDLY. IT NEVER HURTS, ITS JUST A WEIRD FEELING.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

justme, I think you know exactly what I'm talking about. Anti-spasmodics may be in order in the future...


----------

